# a little help?    bicep pain bench pressing



## FlyingPapaya (May 27, 2020)

ive had a flare up of bicep pain during benching again... i adjusted my grip more towards the base of my palm that helped for awhile but its back. only happens with weight over 200 and only bench pressing. my shoulders have gotten tighter but ive tried to stretch and foam roll and it seems i get elbow pain during squats too. Would this be an impingment issue? or just stupid tight shoulders? i know that part of the bicep goes into the shoulder so...


----------



## sfw509 (May 28, 2020)

How do you warm up? I started doing a few sets of light face pull before any push movements and it has helped me. 

That said if your getting pain in your elbow when the bar is on you back, sounds like a nerve issue. Some kind of compression or impingement. 

Any previous injury to your neck, shoulder, or back?

I delt with similar symptoms a few years ago. Turns out it was tennis elbow brought on by a rear delt/lat injury that didn't heal correctly from almost ten years ago.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 28, 2020)

could be a mobility issue with your delts. 
give it some time to heal, then pre-workout hang and do mobility stuff to try and open them up before squat/bench.
theragun helps also.
one more is move your bench day away from you squat day if they follow one another.


----------



## Death (May 28, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> ive had a flare up of bicep pain during benching again... i adjusted my grip more towards the base of my palm that helped for awhile but its back. only happens with weight over 200 and only bench pressing. my shoulders have gotten tighter but ive tried to stretch and foam roll and it seems i get elbow pain during squats too. Would this be an impingment issue? or just stupid tight shoulders? i know that part of the bicep goes into the shoulder so...



Does the pain radiate down the length of your bicep? Or is it more near the top of the bicep near anterior delt? Or is the pain closer to where the bicep nears the elbow? Any numbness or tingling sensations?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 30, 2020)

radiates down. i do warmups, with stretching and foam rolling and light lacross ball work. followed by bar and slowly added weight with reduced reps till i feel good followed by working sets.

at this point im kind of ****ed because i tweaked my back the other day and basically cant do shit anyway so i just have to wait now


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2020)

I had terrible golfer's elbow for about 10 months and doing the above mentioned steps I rid it. 
before I was is agony mid workout everyday, shit sucks.
oh and while I took those steps I also quit benching for about 6 months and did strictly dumbell press.
surprisingly my bench didn't go down at all once I got back to it.
good luck.
train smart.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 31, 2020)

yeah im going to try and see someone monday but ill definitly take it  easy. Im going to try and continue mobility and stretching for now. thanks for the tips people!


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 1, 2020)

You need to floss your elbows and start using a lacross ball for the front of your delts as well as the back.  

You should be performing at least 2x the pulling movement than pressing movements... meaning if you bench 1x a week you need to perform some kind of rowing at least 2x a week to offset your shoulders from drawing inward.


----------



## Death (Jun 1, 2020)

I can’t post links yet I don’t think, since I’m a fairly new member, but look up arm nerve flossing exercises. I wonder if you don’t have some nerve impingement due to tight muscles or possibly even something going on at the cervical spine.

Also, I suggest the doorway pec stretch, as well as stretching your biceps.

While I agree with an above recommendation that you should balance push and pull exercises, but pull exercises will utilize your biceps and that could aggravate things considering your chief pain site is the bicep... 

I’m sorry to hear you tweaked your back too! Makes me worry if you’re incorporating enough rest and if you’re using proper body mechanics at all times. Your body is sending you multiple messages at this point that you’re injured and need to rest.

Rest and heal.


----------

